# Installing Leopard using Target Disk Mode



## edalch (Jan 1, 2008)

I have just installed Leopard on an iMac intel 24-inch.  I also have two older Macs (iBook G3 800 mHz; iMac G4 Flat Panel 800 mHz) which are below the minimum requirements (867 mHz) for installing Leopard.  Installing using the DVD will not work.  However, I've heard that Leopard can be installed using TDM and works just fine on such older Macs.  Does anyone have any information about how to do this?  Thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2008)

The  iBook G3 won't work. Leopard will not boot at all on a G3, although I suppose something like XPostFacto might happen, or might not.
How to install with TDM?
Connect two Macs together with a FireWire cable.
restart the older G4 in TDM.
start the _other_ Mac, booting to the Leopard install disk.
Choose the old Mac's drive as the destination drive.
And, install....


----------

